# new tombkings models



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

have you seen the new tomb king models? they were just uploaded to Heresy Rumours they look absalutly fantastic!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=82390&page=12


----------



## kzbo (Mar 19, 2011)

Can u give us a link?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Added the link so you can see. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=82390&page=12


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

They are very sweet models, that Warsphinx thingy looks particularly stunning. Hopefully there are still one or two more kits coming for TK that GW are keeping secret atm.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

They really are fucking sweet! Just love those Nagas (or whatever). I must say, what have been revealed, already have exceeded my expectations. We can only hope the book is going to be equally awesome. 
Unlike that pathetic, copy-paste Orcs n' Goblins one.


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

I play 40K at the moment, but if i ever wanted to play Fantasy, these beautiful Tomb Kings models would be a good argument.
Specially that warsphinx! *drool*


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Do you think they'll change the box set? I love the models but the basic skelebones and horses look rubbish!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The models look superb.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Do you think they'll change the box set? I love the models but the basic skelebones and horses look rubbish!


Unlikely as those models are ultimately the backbone of the Tomb Kings armies while all of the new models are Special and Rare Units. They may not be the flashiest of models but those skeletons have brought me many a victory. Especially against one cocky little prick that thought that because they hadn't gotten an update in ages that the TK were weak. My chariots, cavalry and archers taught him to rightly fear the denizens of Nehekhara.


----------



## Lucian Kain (Jul 19, 2010)

Ashkore08 said:


> I play 40K at the moment, but if i ever wanted to play Fantasy, these beautiful Tomb Kings models would be a good argument.
> Specially that warsphinx! *drool*


Same and the conversions that I can concieve from it alone,I can see getting an Avatar,Daemonic Mount,Dreadnaught CC weapons,and Thousand Sons conversion parts all off the one Kit.

AWESOME!


----------

